# Das große Hügelgrab



## sP!edk1ll (19. Oktober 2008)

Hey leute
könnte einer von euch mir ein kleinen instanzguide zum großen Hügelgrab schreibn pls?
weil auf buffed gibts ja (noch) keine Guides zu allen instanzen wie bei wow
mfg sP!edk1ll


----------



## Knurrbauch (19. Oktober 2008)

Hingehen, Schlüsselhäften holen, rausgehen, Schlüssel neuschmieden, reingehen, Sambrog umhauen, fertig.

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass man zu Fornost einen Guide gut gebrauchen kann, aber das Hügelgrab ist eine sehr gut gelungene Instanz, die man locker mit etwas Grips und Entdeckerwillen ohne Hilfmittel erledigen kann. Schon die erste richtige Instanz mit einem Guide zu lösen ist für mich wie den Wunsch zu haben, mit Autopilot zu spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ethelien (20. Oktober 2008)

*Das große Hügelgrab*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bosse:
Gaerthel und Gaerdring:*Beide lvl 21 Elite-Meister, beide ca. 8000 Moral. Nach dem Beginnen des Kampfes greift der linke an, und beschwört noch zusätzliche Mobs. Nachdem der erste Boss down ist, greift der zweite an. Der zweite Boss beschwört keine weiteren Mobs. Der erste Boss droppt das linke Schlüsselfragment.
*Thadúr:*lvl 23 Elite, Moral ca. 9000. Der Kampf hat drei Phasen: bei 7000 Moral, 4000 Moral und Moral 2000. Bei diesem Moralwert stoppt der Boss und ruft weitere Mobs herbei. Man kann den Boss nicht angreifen, bis die Adds tot sind. Dieser Boss droppt das rechte Schlüsselfragment.
*Sambrog:*lvl 25 Nemesis, ca. 14500 Moral. Nachdem ihr beide Schlüsselfragmente habt, müsst ihr diese Quest in Bree abgeben, um die Folge zu erhalten, bei der ihr diesen Boss töten müsst, um den Schlüssel für die Tür hinter ihm zu erhalten. Dieser Boss spawnt random Geister-Mobs, mit ca. 1500 Moral. Es ist ein etwas längerer Kampf, deswegen macht bei Conjunctions eher blau, damit euch die Kraft nicht ausgeht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sP!edk1ll ich hoffe ich konnte dir mit diesem Guide dein abenteuer im GH ein bisschen erleichtern, wünsch dir viel spass und viel erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
Ethelien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sP!edk1ll (24. Oktober 2008)

ein ganz großes DANKESCHÖN an Ethelien aber auch an Knurrbauch danke für die hilfe jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hendlbrust (18. Januar 2009)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Hingehen, Schlüsselhäften holen, rausgehen, Schlüssel neuschmieden, reingehen, Sambrog umhauen, fertig.
> 
> Ich kann ja verstehen, dass man zu Fornost einen Guide gut gebrauchen kann, aber das Hügelgrab ist eine sehr gut gelungene Instanz, die man locker mit etwas Grips und Entdeckerwillen ohne Hilfmittel erledigen kann. Schon die erste richtige Instanz mit einem Guide zu lösen ist für mich wie den Wunsch zu haben, mit Autopilot zu spielen.
> 
> ...




Und dennoch kann es dir völlig egal sein..wer, wie, was ,wo braucht und haben will. Jeder wie er will.


----------



## pilic (18. Januar 2009)

Amsonsten verweise ich gerne auf folgende Seite:

http://www.hdro-der-widerstand.de


----------



## Naho (6. April 2009)

Ist das die erste Instanz welche man betreten kann?
Und ab welchem lvl kann man die betreten?


----------



## -bloodberry- (6. April 2009)

Es gibt auch schon vorher instanzierte Bereiche (auch für Gruppen), aber das Große Hügelgrab ist die erste große Instanz im eigentlichen Sinne.
Ist geeignet für den Levelbereich ab 20 würd ich sagen.
Wenn Kleinere dabei sind, sollte auf jeden Fall noch jemand dabei sein, der Ahnung von der Instanz hat.


----------



## TheONE§ (7. April 2009)

uns ist sonntag aufgefallen, dass sambrog, nach buch 7, statt der 14500 nur noch 9500 an leben hat.


----------



## Door81 (8. Juli 2009)

Man muss nun auch nicht mehr nach Bree um den Schlüssel zu schmieden (ist uns aufgefallen nachdem wir in bree standen...).

Nun einfach beide Schlüssel looten, das Buch im inventar lesen, den Schlüssel in den Hügelgräbern, an der Schmiede reparieren (dazwischen kommen pro Person die schmiedet ca. 1-2 Wellen Mobs) und danach kann man auch schon rein zu Samborg. Somit kann man die Questreihe komplett drinnen auf einmal erledigen.


----------



## Olfmo (8. Juli 2009)

Wir haben die Instanz heute für ein Sippenmitglied durchgespielt und ich muss sagen, ich finde es super dass sie bei der Überarbeitung des Breelandes auch nicht Halt gemacht haben vor einer Veränderung der Instanzquests. Wie ja oben schon gesagt muss man nicht mehr nach Bree zwischendurch, um die Quest abzugeben und man kann andere Quests auch direkt in den Hügelgräberhöhen annehmen (im neuen Lager beim Durchgang zum alten Wald und direkt vor der Instanz). Das beschleunigt das Ganze doch enorm.

Allgemein gefällt mir das überarbeitete Breeland sehr gut, es gibt jetzt einfach mehr Möglichkeiten, Quests anzunehmen, man muss nicht mehr für jeden Mist nach Bree laufen, und noch dazu gibt es Ruf für die Fraktion der Menschen in Bree, was auch mal an der Zeit war, dass man da leichter Ruf bekommen konnte.

Bestärkt nur weiter den sehr positiven Gesamteindruck, den ich bisher von Buch 8 habe.


----------



## Kildran (1. August 2009)

soweit ich das jezz noch weiß musste man nie nach bree weil man den schlüssel vor der instanz schmieden konnte 

finde es ein bisschen schade das die instanz leichter gemacht wurde  auch wenn es nur ein bisschen war, hoffe dass das nur die erste instanz betrifft und der trend jetzt nicht in richtung WoW geht wo alle instanzen im lowie bereich eigenthlich so leicht wie eine " töte 10 wölfe quest sind" 
die änderungen am hügelgrab waren noch voll in ordnung , was mir aber aufgefallen ist , ist dass das anheben der levelkurve teilweise dazu führt das man in gebieten nurnoch graue quests hat und schon ins nächste gehen muss , weil man so nicht mehr vorwärts kommt 
ich hab ein bisschen angst das sowas mit dem nächsten addon stärker wird und dadurch die wirklich schönen gebiete nurnoch durchrannt werden 

aber mal ganz ehrlich man braucht doch wohl für die erste instanz einen guide ........ich glaube manche leute haben vergessen was es heißt ein mmorpg zu spielen ................


----------



## abbrechen (21. Oktober 2009)

Zuvor war es so, dass man das Hügelgrab verlassen musste, um die Quest bei dem Menschen neben dem Pony abzugeben, die nächste Queste zu erhalten, nun zum Schmied 50Meter weiter zu rennen, zurck zum Pony und dann endlich back to the Hügelgrab.

Das wurde dem Spieler (LEIDER) "erleichert".
Nun findest du die Quest bei einem Elben gleich am Eingang des Hügelgrabes und nachdem du die Schlüsselhälften von Dick&Doof und dem untoten Möchtegern geklaut hast gehst du zurück in die "Eingangshalle", die erste Halle in der sich der Weg gabelt und dort findest du am Holzgerüst der Treppe einen Amoss.
Und nun wird es so richtig scheiße: Ein Mitglied der Gruppe schmiedet ca. 1 Minute lang den Schlüssel während die restlichen Gefährten einen bzw. mehrere Anstürme der untoten Horde abwehren.

Kleiner Tipp hierzu:


Spoiler



Es kommen anfangs zwei Mobs.
Töte den einen und lasse den Anderen am Leben, somit sicherst du das weitere Kommen diverser Gegner.
Sobald das Gefährtenmitglied den Schlüssel geschmiedet hat ist der Nächste an der Reihe.
Hierbei ist zu beachten dass der am Leben gelassene Gegner IMMER NOCH am Leben gelassen wird.
Solange bis ALLE Gruppenmitglieder den Schlüssel geschmiedet haben.



Das Blöde an der Sache ist dass jedes der gruppenmitglieder den Schlüssel einzeln schmieden muss und das Fangekreische der untoten Trottel solange kein Ende nimmt.

Die Instanz hat durch diese Änderung mächtig bei mir verschissen.
Sicher, man erspart sich die Laufzeit, doch ist diese wesendlich billiger als das Ständige Abwehren der Untoten.
Und die Zeit die man für das sechsmalige Schmieden braucht macht keinen Unterschied zum hin- u. herlaufen.


----------



## rhcurly (25. Oktober 2009)

Also wir waren am gestrigen Tage mit Twinks im HG (ca. Lvl. 24) und ich muss sagen, dass diese Ini absolut lächerlich in meinen Augen erscheint. Es hat aber auch garnichts mehr vom damaligen Schwierigkeitsgrad beibehalten und ist echt Pipieinfach geworden.

Man achte mal auf die Gruppenzusammenstellung:

Hauptmann
Barde
Runenbewahrer (DD)
Jäger
Waffenmeister (Tankrolle)

Alles unerfahrende Chars. 3 von 5 Chars waren noch nie im HG.

Wie sind zwar beim Schlüsselschmieden gewiped, trotzdem haben wir es geschafft. Sambrog stellte mal garkein Problem dar.

Meiner Meinung nach, sollte die Ini mal wieder etwas schwerer werden. Auch der Loot geizt ohne Ende.


----------



## simoni (25. Oktober 2009)

rhcurly schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Alles unerfahrende Chars. *3 von 2 *Chars waren noch nie im HG.
> 
> ...


 
wow das nenn ich ein mathematisches phänomen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rhcurly (26. Oktober 2009)

Haha, stimmt...!!!

Habs mal editiert ;-)


----------



## TheONE§ (27. Oktober 2009)

wozu willst du  in der ersten instanz, quasi die fuer anfaenger, das niveau anheben?
das sorgt doch nur fuer unnötigen frust. ist doch ok, wenn man locker durchkommt.


----------

